# Fertilizing and meausuring



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Hi, I just got my KNO3, KH2PO4, and CSM+B from Greg Watson  and I was wondering where I could get the measuring spoons that he had on his site for a while?

Also as for fertilizing my 45g tank, the fertilator said to KNO3 was 1 teaspoon, KH2PO4 was 1/2 teaspoon, and CSM+B 1/8 teaspoon. 

KNO3 and KH2PO4 should be done on day 1 (with a 40-50% water change) and on day 4, and CSM+B should be done on days 2,3,5 and 6 and resting on day 7?

Before I fertilize, I should buy some new test kits. What brands does everyone like and where do you get them, since I live on the Canadian Prairies, theres not much selection. I think Hagen and Tetra are the 2 that the stores carry.

And theoretically when I go to a 90g tank, everything should be doubled right?


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone  :-s 

Thanks


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Hagen would be fine, there is an article that Edward wrote in the PPS stickies on how to calibrate the test kits.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

If you are talking about the pinch, smidge and so forth spoons, I have seen them at Wal-Mart in the utensil aisle but I am not sure if you can get them where you are.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeaulman said:


> Also as for fertilizing my 45g tank, the fertilator said to KNO3 was 1 teaspoon, KH2PO4 was 1/2 teaspoon, and CSM+B 1/8 teaspoon.
> 
> KNO3 and KH2PO4 should be done on day 1 (with a 40-50% water change) and on day 4, and CSM+B should be done on days 2,3,5 and 6 and resting on day 7?
> And theoretically when I go to a 90g tank, everything should be doubled right?


You should add KNO3 2x a week, 1/2 teaspoon
KH2PO4, about 1/16th of teaspoon(about 1 rice grain dry) 2x a week
Add traces at 2 tablespoon in 500mls of water,and dose 8 mls so 2-3x a week.

Double pretty much for the 90.

This assumes moderate light, good biomass, CO2, 40-50% weekly changes.
You may need more later.

You can also divide this up into every other day or 3xa week routines.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Yeaulman (Jun 23, 2005)

What about this for a schedule? 
Monday: KNO3, CSM+B
Tuesday: KH2PO4
Wednesday: CSM+B
Thursday: KNO3
Friday: KH2PO4, CSM+B
Saturday and Sunday: rest?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeaulman said:


> What about this for a schedule?
> Monday: KNO3, CSM+B
> Tuesday: KH2PO4
> Wednesday: CSM+B
> ...


Wh not make it easier on yourself and dose the tank 3x a week like Tom suggested? The schedule will be easier to keep track of and probably give you more consistent results.

Day 1 - Water Change, add ~7 ppm KNO3 and ~0.5ppm KH2PO4
Day 2 - Traces (CSM+B)
Day 3 - add KNO3 and KH2PO4
Day 4 - Traces
Day 5 - add KNO3, KH2PO4
Day 6 - Traces
Day 7 - sit back, relax, and watch the tank 

The important thing is to get in a habit and stick with it.

Some have recommended to not add PO4 and traces on the same day but folks still do it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

For only a little bit more money you can get a scale that will measure in grams to the closest tenth. I found one on ebay for $20.00 with shipping included in that price.


----------

